# Why do I still have GSA pleas help experts pleas



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

General information of the tank:
Life time of the tank :9 months
Size of aqurium :81 x 36 x 50 cm 100l
Witch ground: first iron rich clay and all the Ada minerals some lava rocks on top some akadama and as funnel layer 12 liter of Ada Amazonia.
Hardscape: dragon stones

Lightning:
With bulbs are in use : one 
Sylvania T8 18w 590mm Grolux 
And diy led 6500k dimmed
Lightning time: 9 hours 

Filter:
Witch filter is in use: sunsun 302 filter external filter
With filter materials: 6 liter lava stones 2 liter ceramic rings
The flow rate of the filter :1000l/h

Co2 system :
Compressed gas co2
Night of : yes
Ph controller : no
Co2 diffuser: inline atomizer
Co2 bubbles per second : 3-4
Running time :9 hours one hours before light one and one houre out before light out

Plants:
micranthemum sp. monte carlo
rotala rotundifolia
rotala bonsai
ludwigia sp. mini super red
micranthemum micranthemoides
alternanthera reineckii mini
Alternanthera reineckii Rosanervig
blyxa japonica
staurogyne repens

Fish and shrimp
2 Siamese algea eaters
3 amano shrimp
15 neon tetra
1 baby bristlenose pleco
2 Microgeophagus ramirezi electric blue
1 guppy 
3 zebra danois

fertilizing:
1ppm 3 days a week
1.4ppm no3 in total per day(0.7ppm urea 0.35ppm cano3 0.35 ppm mgno3)
Potassium 1.5 ppm every day
Micro mix daily Fe - 0.05 ppm (gluconate , EDTA, DTPA, EDDHMA)
Mn - 0.029 ppm 
Zn - 0.00285 ppm 
Cu - 0.0017 ppm 
B - 0.0014 ppm 
Ni - 0.000143 ppm 
Co - 0.000143 ppm
Ti - 0.00043 ppm

Water changes:
Every week 40% 
After we 6ml excel
RO water reconstruction:
Mg - 8 ppm (anhydrous MgSO4)
K - 20 ppm (K2SO4)
No Ca because in my tank it is always high

Heater:
No heater

Algea information
Is started with dry start the plant growth was good then I filled the tank and I didn't dose anything no algae but the plants growth was extremely slow later that week I had diatoms so I started with full EI dosing this was a mistake because it was a iwagumi with a low plant mass. Had this algae almost 5 months and is was always dosing full EI ther came GDA and clado .4 months ago I found a cure for my clado lower the po4 it was super high and lowered my calsium it was 80ppm so that problem was solved now 3 months ago I found happi post these helped me super good it say that high no3 can cause GDA so I made his nitrogen fert and it was amazing I had no algea just a little bit Staghorn and thread algae but the plants growth was super fast so one week later I had almost no algea just a little bit hear algae. But now today I have mutch GSA what I never had so pleas can you help me with that


Water in aqurium 
measured at: 16/05/2016
Water temperature 22-23 °C
Ph: 6-7
No2 <0.01
Ca 40ppm (what i don't understand
Because is use 100% RO and don't dose
Calsium)
Gh 8
Mg 10ppm
Kh 0-1
Nh4 <0.05
Po4 0.5 ppm































Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

i can suggest adding easylife algexit weekly. it is basically diluted aspirin, no harm to fauna or flora. it helps keep gsa at bay for me.


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

dzega said:


> i can suggest adding easylife algexit weekly. it is basically diluted aspirin, no harm to fauna or flora. it helps keep gsa at bay for me.




Sorry but I want to know the cause of the algae I don't want to use chemicals


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

xandro007 said:


> Sorry but I want to know the cause of the algae I don't want to use chemicals


Great approach! I would say you have CO2, you have ferts, maybe good idea would be to stop dimming the LED light. Probably some ferts can't be used by plants with not so strong light and algae are using those. Give your lights full strength, but start for 6 hours.


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

nel said:


> Great approach! I would say you have CO2, you have ferts, maybe good idea would be to stop dimming the LED light. Probably some ferts can't be used by plants with not so strong light and algae are using those. Give your lights full strength, but start for 6 hours.




O thanks I will try this 
I hope it will work


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Just looked again at your water params - don't know if I'm absolutely right, but I've heard you should try to have Ca:Mg:K 4:1:2 and N:K 10:1:20 in other words - maybe some more PO4 would be nice.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

xandro007 said:


> Sorry but I want to know the cause of the algae I don't want to use chemicals


cause of the algae is we live on habitable planet where algae spores is everywhere. there is no tank without it. :wink2:


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

dzega said:


> cause of the algae is we live on habitable planet where algae spores is everywhere. there is no tank without it. :wink2:




The cause of visible algea becaus is see al these top aquascapers don't have visible algae


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

xandro007 said:


> The cause of visible algea becaus is see al these top aquascapers don't have visible algae


dont be fooled by those tanks. algae gets cleaned out of those tanks on regular basis by pruning affected old leaves and cleaning glass.
and thats exactly what you should do, because when that GSA will start to die off, BBA will start to grow and feed on it.
controlling the algae growth is what we all aim for, not eliminate it.

lowering nitrates with respect to phosphates will slow down GSA development. it will not eliminate it, just slow down to the point where weekly glass cleaning would be enaugh for no to see it.


----------



## toybox22 (Sep 29, 2014)

When I started getting GSA, I upped my Phosphate. I read that low Phosphate can lead to GSA.


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

After A big trim 

















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

If you are growing plants well, you also have the ability to grow algae well. Algae is a plant. It grows using the same fertilizers as the plants so it is inevitable. Those things that kill algae, also kill plants and in some cases fish. Some people claim certain chemicals in certain doses will help keep algae away. But the best way to have a planted tank without too much algae is to have an abundance of healthy plants, especially floating plants, taking up the fertilizers. It is a race. Algae will come in first if the plants are slow and unfit. My belief is that planted tanks have plenty of roots in the substrate eating the nutrients, but sometimes not enough floating plants eating the nutrients out of the water column above the substrate. The planted tanks that look like a grassy meadow surrounded by a forest, like yours, are really sucking up the substrate ferts, but the water column above the substrate is feeding the algae. The leaves on most of these types of aquatic plants do not absorb nutrients as efficiently as their roots. But floating plant roots and leaves evolved to take nutrients from the water column, not through roots in substrates. 

To have that meadow look, or 'dutch' look without floaters is the 'cause', in my mind, for algae that can overtake plant leaves.

For example, in my tanks the algae tends to grow on the substrate and walls of the tank weekly at a fairly steady slow rate, because that is where it can easily get nutrients. My floating plants are tanking most of the ferts out of the water column faster so the algae has a hard time adhering to the 'planted' plants. 

This is my experience.

Maybe less meadow, more trees? :}


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

The problem is solved I don't have algae anymore the cause was that my co2 bottle was empty and I didn't noticed but 5 daysago I had my co2 again running so no algae anymore without flouting plants 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Green Spot Algae is something I'd prefer to have over Hair Algae and Diatoms in my tanks right now.


----------

